# newbie bit buyer



## HavasuMike (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm fairly new to the routing business. I buy bits as I need them. So far, I have a straight bit and a 45 degree chamfer bit. Now I need a rabbeting bit set. The first two are Freud and they were fairly expensive to me. I don't mind paying the money if I get good quality and I have been happy with the Freud bits. Are there any recommendations for a decent rabbeting set? Any help will be appreciated. I have been using the bits on red oak.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Many people just use a straight bit to cut rabbets.

I have a CMT set and it seems to work for me.


835-001 / 501 / 502 Rabbeting Sets : CARBA-TEC


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is a copy of a router bit test from a few years ago by Fine Woodworking magazine. Amana, CMT, and Freud only rated as good. There were a few other surprises in the list. Whiteside has a set like you want and is usually a little cheaper than the big name makers.
I would check Amazon for a price. Most of the time they are the cheapest.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought a set of Whiteside bits from Woodcraft.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

As someone who is both new to the world of routing and a weekend woodworker, I have had (so far) good luck with these bits; Quality Router Bits, Router Tables at Unbeatable Prices - PrecisionBits.com


----------



## alan23 (Jan 3, 2012)

I buy whiteside bits directly or from woodcraft.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I really like my Feuds and CMTs...


----------



## HavasuMike (Jun 16, 2014)

Chuck,
Thanks for the test results. It should be very helpful. The only problem I have with it is the "best value" award for Whiteside. They seem to be the most expensive now. Maybe the award went to their head and they raised their prices.


----------



## HavasuMike (Jun 16, 2014)

James,
I wanted to use my straight bit, but I couldn't figure out how to do it. I have a frame for a box and I want to rout a rabbet on the inside edge so I can inset the box top. I think that I can use a rabbet bit and rout it on the table. That way I won't have to worry about the router tipping and the bearing will limit the depth.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The rabbet bit will work but you will have rounded corners. You can either square the frame corners or round off the corners of the box lid. I would probably use a chisel for either one and sand a little on the corners of the lid if I went that way.


----------



## HavasuMike (Jun 16, 2014)

I was planning to chisel the corners. I already glued the frame together because I couldn't figure out how to stop the rabbet if I routed it before I put it together. Thanks for your help.


----------

